# [date]changement d'horaire(non résolu)

## Longfield

Hello,

Mon système n'a pas passé à l'heure d'hiver automatiquement, enfin, celui du laptop, car celui de mon pc fixe si ... pourtant, ils sont les deux configurés de la même manière pour l'horloge (/etc/localtime font le lien vers la même chose, et la variable clock est mise à local dans /etc/rc.conf) ...

J'ai trouvé ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172917&highlight=heure+dhiver, mais rien n'y fait, avec UTC, le comportement est toujours le même sur mon portable ...

Ce qui est vachement bizarre, c'est que ça marche sur l'un et pas sur l'autre alors qu'ils sont configurés normalement de la même manière pour celà ...

Une idée ??? Merci

----------

## bosozoku

Bah moi j'ai jamais réussi à avoir l'heure correcte sur mon pc...

Regardez :

```
$ ls -l /etc/localtime                                    

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 32 sep 29 17:57 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris

```

```
$ cat /etc/rc.conf | grep CLOCK                           

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

CLOCK="local"

```

```
$ date                                                    

mar nov  2 13:23:46 CET 2004

```

----------

## Farnsworth

Personellement j'utilise ntp... eh bien rien de mieux, une heure de difference pour ntp ca fait trop pour qu'il se mette a jour   :Confused: 

bref si quelqu'un a LA solution ...

(pas une modif de la cron please  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Trevoke

Heu, si tu emerges ntp, maintenant il y a ntpd, ntp-date, bref, si la difference est trop grande, il va tout connement changer la date au lieu de l'ajuster (c'est subtil, je pige pas trop) ...

Faut juste choisir un bon serveur et demarrer ntpd au demarrage.

----------

## bosozoku

Personne ne sait alors comment régler convenablement la date ?

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Personne ne sait alors comment régler convenablement la date ?

 

```
#date -s
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oui je sais....

Mais c'est écrasé au reboot !

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oui je sais....
> 
> Mais c'est écrasé au reboot !

 

d'ou le   :Laughing:   à la fin du post

----------

## bosozoku

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Oui je sais....
> 
> Mais c'est écrasé au reboot ! 
> 
> d'ou le    à la fin du post

 

Ah ok, j'ai pensé à de la moquerie   :Embarassed: 

Je suis rassuré  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Perso, je suis aussi en CLOCK="local" et pour me mettre à l'heure, un petit ntpdate ntp.tuxfamily.net et tout a roulé (j'ai bien sûr emerger ntp).

Sinon, comme soluce bien bourrine, il y a la mise à jour de l'heure directe dans le bios ...   :Twisted Evil:   A priori, ça devrait fonctionner quelque soit le système ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

solution 1: changer dans le BIOS

solution 2: 

```
date --set 'xxxxx'

hwclock --systohc
```

----------

## CryoGen

Je suis en local et ca a changer tout seul sur mes 2 PC...

----------

## Longfield

ben moi sur mon pc fixe je suis en local et ça s'est passé super bien ...

sur le laptop j'ai exactement la même chose, et là ça a merdé ... je comprends pas la différence et c'est ça qui m'énerve !!! d'autant plus que sur mon laptop, l'heure du BIOS est exacte !!!!

----------

## Farnsworth

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Heu, si tu emerges ntp, maintenant il y a ntpd, ntp-date, bref, si la difference est trop grande, il va tout connement changer la date au lieu de l'ajuster (c'est subtil, je pige pas trop) ...
> 
> Faut juste choisir un bon serveur et demarrer ntpd au demarrage.

 

Je connais ntp, et c'est bien ce que j'utilise, avec le fichier ntp.conf qui contient les serveurs qui vont bien, mais ca n'a pas mis a l'heure, il y avait 3600sec (logique  :Very Happy: ) de decalage avec le serveur (lancer ntpdc et taper peers).

Mais il me semble que c'est le fonctionnement normal, en cas de trop grande difference d'heure (plus de 1000s il me semble, a confirmer) la mise a jour n'est pas faite.

donc ca ne resoud pas le probleme   :Crying or Very sad: 

edit: le man de ntpd:

```
       Most operating systems and hardware of today incorporate a time-of-year

       (TOY)  chip  to maintain the time during periods when the power is off.

       When the machine is booted, the chip is used to initialize the  operat-

       ing  system  time.  After the machine has synchronized to a NTP server,

       the operating system corrects the chip from time to time. In case there

       is  no TOY chip or for some reason its time is more than 1000s from the

       server time, ntpd assumes something must be terribly wrong and the only

       reliable  action  is for the operator to intervene and set the clock by

       hand. This causes ntpd to exit with a panic message to the system  log.

       The  -g  option  overrides  this check and the clock will be set to the

       server time regardless of  the  chip  time.  However,  and  to  protect

       against  broken  hardware,  such  as when the CMOS battery fails or the

       clock counter becomes defective, once the clock has been set, an  error

       greater than 1000s will cause ntpd to exit anyway.

```

apparemment l'option -g au lancement de ntpd resoudrait le probleme...

Re-edit: les logs de ntp du jour apres le changement d'heure:

```
30 Oct 14:27:04 ntpd[7386]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

 1 Nov 19:54:26 ntpd[7386]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

 1 Nov 20:05:24 ntpd[7381]: synchronized to 212.85.158.2, stratum=3

 1 Nov 20:16:11 ntpd[7381]: time correction of -3617 seconds exceeds sanity limit (1000); set clock manually to the correct UTC time.

 1 Nov 20:16:20 ntpd[8441]: parent died before we finished, exiting

```

Berf, je pense qu'il faut modifier le fichier /etc/init.d/ntpd comme suit:

```
start() {

        checkconfig || return $?

        ebegin "Starting ntpd"

        touch /var/run/ntpd.pid

        if ! chown ntp:ntp /var/run/ntpd.pid ; then

                eend 1 "unable to chown pid file"

                return 1

        fi

        /usr/bin/ntpd -g -p /var/run/ntpd.pid ${NTPD_OPTS}

        eend $? "Failed to start ntpd"

}

```

On le voit pas tres bien mais il y a un '-g' sur la ligne qui lance le demon ntpd  :Wink: Last edited by Farnsworth on Tue Nov 02, 2004 9:18 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

man daylight ?

chaipo moi...

----------

## zdra

Moi j'ai été impressionné, dimanche matin en me levant je me disais que j'allais devoir regler l'heure de tt les ordi.... et bien non, j'ai 3gentoo et elles ont toutes les 3 été mise à l'heure automatiquement  :Very Happy:  bravo !

----------

## bosozoku

j'ai CLOCK=local, ca veut dire qu'il prend l'heure du bios ?

Pourquoi il prend pas l'heure du /etc/localtime ? Putain j'en ai marre de c'est heure à la con   :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS : désolé pour cette vulgarité mais j'en ai vraiment marre ! J'ai rien installé pour l'horloge, uniquement réglé la variable dans le rc.conf et il m'affiche n'importe quoi....

----------

## scout

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai été impressionné, dimanche matin en me levant je me disais que j'allais devoir regler l'heure de tt les ordi.... et bien non, j'ai 3gentoo et elles ont toutes les 3 été mise à l'heure automatiquement  bravo !

 

Et oui, si t'en en clock=UTC ça passe comme dans du beurre

----------

## bosozoku

Mais en UTC c'est le méridien de greenwich alors ca marche pas bien, c'est décalé par rapport à l'horaire francais (meridien de paris);

----------

## Argian

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Mais en UTC c'est le méridien de greenwich alors ca marche pas bien, c'est décalé par rapport à l'horaire francais (meridien de paris);

 UTC +  le bon fuseau horaire ==> l'heure juste  :Very Happy:  (Enfin, à /etc/adjtime près. Et aussi, un dual boot avec windows, windows risque de ne pas aimer l'UTC)

----------

## Talosectos

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Moi j'ai été impressionné, dimanche matin en me levant je me disais que j'allais devoir regler l'heure de tt les ordi.... et bien non, j'ai 3gentoo et elles ont toutes les 3 été mise à l'heure automatiquement  bravo ! 
> 
> Et oui, si t'en en clock=UTC ça passe comme dans du beurre

 

Personnellement, j'ai remarqué que sur mes 3 machines, les deux qui ont changé d'heure sont des desktops et qu'ils sont restés allumés tout le WE. Le portable qui était éteint n'a pas changé d'heure automatiquement. Je précise que les 3 machines sont en clock="local".

Peut être un début de réponse...

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *scout wrote:*    *zdra wrote:*   Moi j'ai été impressionné, dimanche matin en me levant je me disais que j'allais devoir regler l'heure de tt les ordi.... et bien non, j'ai 3gentoo et elles ont toutes les 3 été mise à l'heure automatiquement  bravo ! 
> 
> Et oui, si t'en en clock=UTC ça passe comme dans du beurre 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai remarqué que sur mes 3 machines, les deux qui ont changé d'heure sont des desktops et qu'ils sont restés allumés tout le WE. Le portable qui était éteint n'a pas changé d'heure automatiquement. Je précise que les 3 machines sont en clock="local".
> ...

 

En effet mon portable ne c'est mis a l'heure qu'aujourd'hui (pas de ntp) perso peut-etre que le "calendrier" inclu dans le bios était-il faux ?

----------

## Longfield

chez moi toujours rien sur mon portable, et c'est vraiment rageant, c'est le petit détail à la con qui fait chier et qui fait dire au Windows Users : "'t'arrives même pas à régler l'heure avec Linux ..."

personne ne s'est penché vraiment à fond sur le problème ? Parce qu'il doit bien y avoir une explication quand même !!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourquoi ne la changes-tu pas simplement à la main ? Avec Windows 95 (SR1), j'avais aussi l'air malin quand il changeait l'heure le mauvais dimanche   :Razz: 

----------

## VinzC

Bonjour.

J'avais aussi ce genre de blème avec ma machine. J'ai constaté que l'heure se décalait de plus en plus. Je pense avoir résolu le problème en exécutant au démarrage le démon ntpd *et* le client ntp, ntp-client.

Pourquoi?

Le démon NTP se charge d'ajuster l'heure si le décalage n'est pas trop important, c'est-à-dire qu'il ralentit ou accélère le battement de l'horloge interne. Il ne change pas la date en modifiant sa valeur directement; c'est ce que fait ntp-client. Voilà pourquoi il faut les placer tous les deux dans les scripts de démarrage:

```
rc-update -a ntp-client default

rc-update -a ntpd default
```

Note: avant d'exécuter ntp-client, il faut modifier le fichier de configuration /etc/conf.d/ntp-client. Notez aussi que cela revient à exécuter la commande ntpdate à chaque démarrage mais c'est bien plus propre puisque c'est uniquement pour synchroniser l'heure au démarrage du PC. Le reste, c'est le démon NTP qui s'en charge.

----------

